# My Perfect Pet food - totally saved us!



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So glad you finally found a good food for Ollie! I see that our local grooming shop carries it, so I might get some to have on hand for illnesses.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I wish some places near me carried it because it looks like something my dog could tolerate and I’d love an option for when I’m too lazy and don’t want o make home made. Your lucky to find it in your local stores.


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

Skylar said:


> I wish some places near me carried it because it looks like something my dog could tolerate and I’d love an option for when I’m too lazy and don’t want o make home made. Your lucky to find it in your local stores.


I noticed that they actually make it in our city so it’s pretty easy to find. I wish everyone had access to it. After what we went through the past couple months with his diet (poor little guy!!!) I was at the point of thinking I would never find something both palatable and tolerable to his sensitive digestion! I’m grateful.

Ironically we just received the nutriscan kit but haven’t used it yet. Kind of wish we had held off (since it’s $$$) but I guess we will find out for sure if he has any specific allergies.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

My toy poodle is very picky, and I've been cooking homemade for him for a while. I just stopped in today to our local speciality pet store to buy some bones, and the owner of the store gave me some samples of My Perfect Pet to try. Can't wait to see if he'll eat it because he's incredibly picky (he will occasionally eat Ziwi Peak) and sometimes I just want to be able to give him something easy. Looks like My Perfect Pet is made in California, and we are on the east coast, so glad they are offering it here. So nice to see such a clean ingredient list!


----------

